# CalMAN/CalPC Questions



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Does the CalPC calibrate HDTV's as well as CalMan? What are the major differences between the 2 software? The SpectraCal website doesn't seem to have a comparison table or at least I can't seem to find it. So if it does, could someone point me in the right direction?

And which one actually would be the better tool for HDTV calibration between CalMan and CalPC?

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your post to it's own thread so that it will be seen by someone with more knowledge than I of CalPC. I have zero experience with it and how it works but if it works like I think it does, you cannot use it for a HDTV like you would a computer monitor.


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

CalPC is designed to calibrate PC monitors.

It uses a client that installs on the PC to control a hardware LUT in the graphics card and loads ICC profiles into the OS.

CalPC does use the CalMAN codebase, but it doesn't come with the same workflows (the content that loads into CalMAN) to help you calibrate an HDTV. It also does not support the same hardware as CalMAN.


----------



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

@Mechman, thanks for moving my post to a new thread (sorry about posting it in the wrong thread in the first place!)

@Joel Barsotti, thanks for answering my question! I kinda figured CalPC is mainly for pc monitors but i thought i'd ask to find out whether it can be used to calibrate HDTV's too.

Once again thanks both of you's!

Cheers,
Jeremy


----------

